# CS scripting (nickchange)



## HuriX (11. September 2003)

ich frag ma hier ganz vorsichtig .. sind cs scripter unter euch?
oder könnt ihr mir ein cs scripters forum empfehlen?

ich würd gern ein script haben das mir nen bequemen namechange ermöglicht...
keine dieser normalen meta schleiffen sondern was ordendliches 

es soll... oben wo immer "say:" steht... soll "name:" stehen..
da kannste dann nen namen eingeben (im zeichensatz wie er bei "say:" verwendet wird) und dann wird der nick in den angegebenen nick gechanged.

ich weis es ist möglich weil n kumpel das schonma hatte... er hat es aber nichtmehr und hat selber kein plan davon...

einer dabei der helfen kann ^^

mfg HuriX


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (12. September 2003)

hmmm. Soll ich dir mal was sagen?

Irgendwie finde ich das komisch. Wozu so ein Script? Über die Console geht das schneller. Naja. Ich habe einen Namen, den ich fast immer benutze. Den habe ich mir auf eine Taste gelegt. also 

bind "F12" "name DEINNAME"

Das kannst du mit ein paar mehr tasten machen. Naja. Mir reicht das.

Gruß
  BabyMitSchnully


----------



## HuriX (13. September 2003)

ne.. der sinn davon is ...

das zeichen " ` " kann man über konsole nicht eingeben wenn man die console normal auf " ^ " gelegt hat wie die meisten...
mit diesem script wird das möglich seinen nick im spiel mit " ` " auszustatten...
ausserdem isses cheffiger ;>


----------



## duki (30. September 2003)

Dann schreib deine nicks in das commandmenü, dann kannst du auch immer wechseln.... auch mit `   oder du bindest gleich ne taste 
==> bind "taste" "nick%`%"


----------



## HuriX (30. September 2003)

das is ja alles schön und gut. aber das is nicht das was ich möchte...

ich will wärend dem spielen meinen nick ändern können in irgendein zeug was mir grad einfällt.. da sollte das zeichen " ` " auch dabei sein...
da das in der console nicht geht müsste man das irgendwie scripten das das anderst funktioniert... aber vergesst es. mit dem CS 1.6 is das jetzt ja möglich.

danke. sers


----------



## Wanna (20. Januar 2004)

hi, du möchtest sowas hier machen:

bind "deinetaste" "name messagemode"

dann kommt oben so eine zeile wie mit dem say menü, nur für den namen halt


----------

